
Can Truth Prevail Online? - M2Ys4U
http://www.astickadogandaboxwithsomethinginit.com/2018/11/can-truth-prevail-online/
======
JimGuns
Basically politicians are mostly self serving liars, who use extremist media
outlets to spread deception to gullible people who don't really understand
anything more than opinions and the herd mentality.

Hence multi-millionaire celebrities endorsing things they would never in 100
years participate it. Celebrities getting busted for not paying taxes in the
10's of millions, but meanwhile they are trying to convince us that we need to
pay more taxes and distribue our wealth.

I dont own 100 cars and a helicopter.

